# Fog machine question



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Does anybody know if there is a fog machine that can run nonstop? I am sure the ones starting at $5,000 will fill your local arena, but I just want the cheapest one that can fill my front yard. I tried looking at some manufacturer sites and you get some vague and misleading descriptions about output. I have read other people on this forum and in Amazon reviews saying they did not get what they paid for. Again I am only looking fogger that does not stop to reheat, it just keeps making fog as long as it has juice. Thank you for any help.*


----------

